#kubuntu-se 2011-05-24
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vet du något om SAS kontakter?
<Flygisoft> os: Windows 7 Ultimate N :: cpu: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T Processor (at 3010 MHz) :: mem: 1882/4095 MB (45%) :: gfx: nVidia GeForce GTX 470 (1920x1080x32bit 60Hz)
<Flygisoft> free space: 59.51/758.25 GB (7.8%)
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: som vadå?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo SAS-kontakter dom verkar man ju kunna splitta upp i t.ex 1-4 eller liknande
<Flygisoft> T.ex, denna kabel http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$%28KGrHqN,%21hcE2hsqQRTfBN2q,%21Vrtw%7E%7E_12.JPG
<Flygisoft> Är ju till en SAS disk
<Flygisoft> Mendans denna går till två diskar: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqF,!i8E2LC6V3m8BNyF8W!h!g~~_3.JPG
<Flygisoft> Den som man får ut 1 disk till, har den då högre hastighet änden som är splittad till två?
<Philip5> hastigheten med sata beror på vilken standard de förljer
<Philip5> följer
<Philip5> sata1-3
<Philip5> sedan finns e och x sata
<Philip5> socklarna där är nog bara hur man tekniskt dragit fram dem
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Denna t.ex http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=631596
<Flygisoft> Är ju 6Gbit interface
<Flygisoft> Portarna på kontrollerkortet är 300Mbit tror jag
<Flygisoft> Vilket borde kräva 2st portar för den disken isf?
<Flygisoft> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/products/Hard_Drives_Storage/productdetail.aspx?c=se&l=sv&cs=sedhs1&sku=403-10263&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=29&~ck=dellSearch
<Flygisoft> Det där kortet btw
<Philip5> aha, jo jag kanske blandade ihop det lite nu
<Philip5> har du kollat här redan? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_attached_SCSI
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo har kollat lite där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kablarna är ju inte billiga heller haha :D
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> jag har nog ingen erfarenhet av sådana där
<Philip5> diskarna kan ju inte heller vara billiga
<Flygisoft> Beror lite på vad man köper
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Finns ju dom som kostar från 900kr-5000kr typ
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> aha, lite spridning där då
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Frågan är väl om det funkar som jag tänker, att man får ut 6Gbit med SAS disken där med att köra 1 till 1
<Flygisoft> Eller om man ändå får ut 3Gbit
<Flygisoft> Tänkte då det står 300MBps som överföringshastighet på kontrollerkortet
<Flygisoft> Om man bara får ut 300, då kan man ju lika gärna köpa SATA2 diskar
<x_link> Philip5: Pillade lite med polares Optimus 2x igen i tisdags. Måste säga att touchen verkar ha blivit lite bättre nu, jämför med min Desire som jag körde med innan.
<Philip5> jag ska köpa en htc sensation när den släpps 7 juni
<Philip5> ska förstås hålla i den först så den känns bra men det ska nog mycket till om jag inte slår till
<x_link> Philip5: Den verkar jäkligt nice.
<x_link> Men för stor skärm.
<x_link> Philip5: Men var det inte så att HTC låst ner Sensation som attans och att många är upprörda för det?
<Philip5> jo och htc har ju gått ut med att de ska överväga det där med låsningen
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Fan vad nice om de gör det.
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-26
<x_link> Philip5: Vad tror du om HTC's surfplatta då? Finns en med Sense såg jag igår =)
<Philip5> jo den verkar ok som spec men trist att de inte kör den med android 3.0
<Philip5> kan ju komma en update men det vill man ju ha direkt när andra plattor har det nu
<x_link> Mjo
<x_link> Var på Media Markt idag och pillade lite idag på Android-lurarna.
<x_link> Vill ju ha alla bara för man är så otroligt prylgalen.
<Philip5> då satsar jag på en sensation :D
<Philip5> 1,5 vecka kvar till släpp
<x_link> Just ja, du ska köpa den snart.
<Philip5> om man lyckas komma över någon förstås
<x_link> Men släpps den även i Sverige då?
<Philip5> ja
<x_link> Har du redan lagt en beställning så du får den snabbt?
<Philip5> fast just nu är mitt fokus mest på att jag ska springa stockholms marathon på lördag
<x_link> Hur långt?
<Philip5> kolla väder, vilket inte är säkert hur det blir och hur jag ska klä mig
<Philip5> 4,2 mil
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Gör du det för att vinna eller mest för dig själv bara?
<Philip5> 42 195 meter 
<x_link> Fyfan =)
<Philip5> räknar med att springa non-stop i 4 timmar
<x_link> Galet =)
<Philip5> lite :)
<Philip5> fast eliten som vinner brukar springa på strax över 2 tim och 10 min
<Philip5> så jag springer väl hälften så fort
<x_link> Men det är bra jobbat ändå.
<x_link> Är det någon vinst till personen som vinner eller?
<Philip5> jo det är prispengar men jag vet inte hur mycket
<Philip5> ingen risk jag vinner
<Philip5> vill bara ha gjort det
<Philip5> synd bara att batteriet inte räcker till i min hero för att köra med gps och tracka löpningen under hela loppet
<Philip5> den klarar att köra med gps run 2,5 tim och sedan är batteriet typ slut
<x_link> Ahh
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-27
<Philip5> x_link: http://www.swedroid.se/htc-lyssnar-pa-kunder-kommer-inte-langre-lasa-bootloaders/
<Philip5> yeeyyy
<x_link> Philip5: Fan vad nice!
<Philip5> yupp
<x_link> Philip5: Då innebär det att det är lika lätt att flasha om som det var med HTC Hero?
<x_link> Bara lägga iin .zip-filen och sedan välja den i Nandroid och sedan fixar den allt själv?
<Philip5> nått åt det hållet
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Jäklar vilken uppdatering det kommer att vara för dig 0)
<x_link> =)
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> x_link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itkJlygUc0s
<x_link> Såg den innan på deras hemsida =)
<x_link> Nu ska jag ut en snabb runda.
#kubuntu-se 2012-05-24
<x_link> Philip5: Vaken? 
<x_link> Min Kopete har börjat krasha hela tiden.
<x_link> The application Kopete (kopete) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<x_link> FÃ¥r det meddelandet hela tiden.
<x_link> Philip5: Fungerar att logga in på Jabber liksom
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-20
<Flygisoft> Hej o hå
<Flygisoft> hej å hå kanske
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jobbar du hårt?
<Flygisoft> Inte direkt :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> inte jag heller
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> funderar på om det kanske är så att jag borde åka och äta glass och glo på lite folk för att få inspiration
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> låter ju faktiskt inte helt fel
<Philip5> kollar just nu på ny mobil
<Flygisoft> Jaså, vad funderar du på för något då?
<Philip5> är i valet och kvalet att slå till på nya htc one
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> stör mig på att det inte går att ta ut batteriet
<Flygisoft> Jaså det går inte på den
<Philip5> eftersom jag gillar att roota och byta rom så blir det så att det händer att saker låser sig så enda lösningen är att ta ur batteriet för omstart
<Philip5> nä luren är gjord i ett stycke aluminium
<Philip5> går inte att öppna den
<Flygisoft> Är ju lite illa det
<Flygisoft> vad kör du för något nu då?
<Philip5> kan vara om det inte finns något sätt att hårdvarureseta
<Philip5> htc sensation
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> gillar sense
<Philip5> så htc är najs pga det om inte annat
<Flygisoft> Brukar ju gå att köra reboot genom att trycka in typ alla knappar annars men
<Philip5> deras anpassning av android dvs
<Flygisoft> eller typ mitten plus power
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Kör du för roms då?
<Philip5> en annan lurig grej som kanske är en vana är att htc one bara har 2 navigeringsknappar
<Philip5> home och bakåt
<Philip5> standard är väl 4 annars eller iaf 3
<Flygisoft> Ingen settings knapp?
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> vet inte hur det ska funka att komma åt settings
<Flygisoft> Inget för ljud heller?
<Philip5> jo volym
<Flygisoft> Tänkte väl
<Philip5> och power
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> men ingen settings
<Philip5> den använder jag ofta
<Flygisoft> Kör dom typ andrid menyn längst ner då kanske?
<Flygisoft> android*
<Philip5> vet itne riktigt vad som ersätter
<Philip5> och kameran har ju fått mycket plus och minus
<Flygisoft> Tänkte på själva navigering som det är på typ surfplattor och sånt
<Philip5> den är bättre på att ta bilder i dålig belysning men sämre i bra belysning än motsvarande från samsung eller tidigare htc topmoddeller
<Philip5> vet inte
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu börjar de bli rätt många som säljer yn-622n på ebay
<Philip5> men nästan ingen i eu
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Tar väl ett tag innan någon börjar göra det
<Flygisoft> eller fler iaf
<Philip5> en snubbe i UK som tar dubbelt mot kineserna
<Flygisoft> mm såg det
<Flygisoft> Känns ju inte så värt
<Flygisoft> Beställer jag hellre från Kina isf
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> tänkte vänta på löningen först här och se om det kanske hinner bli lite mer anpassade priser
<Philip5> kanske beställer nästa vecka då
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-21
<madmaxy> här va de livat
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: http://www.tradera.com/speedlite-560-ii-manuell-blixt-yongnuo-yn560-ii--auktion_1414_178363938
<madmaxy> är det sån du har?
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Ne jag har en 568ex
<madmaxy> ok
<madmaxy> jag har beställt filter idag
<Flygisoft> Jaså, vad blev det för något?
<madmaxy> 2 st 77 mm Cirkelpolfilter
<madmaxy> och en 52-77 mm step up-ring
<madmaxy> http://www.tradera.com/cpl-cirkulart-polarisation-filter-77mm-2-ars-garanti--auktion_342638_181781654
<madmaxy> två såna
<madmaxy> http://www.tradera.com/step-up-ring-52-77-auktion_301989_174972251
<madmaxy> och den
<madmaxy> 170 kr totalt, frakt ingick
<Flygisoft> Jaså det finns step-up ringar med, bra om man har ett mindre och ett störe objektiv kanske
<Flygisoft> slipper man ju dubbla filter
<madmaxy> jo, jag ska bygga ett eget ND filter av dessa prylarna
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<madmaxy> och ja vill ha ett så stort som möjligt, tror det blir sexigare
<madmaxy> jo, ja tar ett av filtren, skruvar ur glaset
<madmaxy> och vänder på det
<madmaxy> sen skruvar ja tillbaka glaset
<madmaxy> och sätter på det andra filtret över
<madmaxy> så kan man skruva på det filtrets gänga för att ändra ND värdet
<Flygisoft> Ah
<madmaxy> 170 kr för ett 77mm nd filter är billigt
<Flygisoft> Ja du får väl berätta resultatet, kanske man gör det samma
<madmaxy> jo, i teorin ska inte glaselement försämra 
<madmaxy> det är en digital sensor och, för film
<madmaxy> det kan inte misslyckas enligt mig
<madmaxy> 77 mm step ringen va slut nu men du kan ju köra på en annan storlek kanske
<madmaxy> jag tog 77 för ja ville ha ett onödigt stort filter för att det ska se koolt ut
<madmaxy> det finns variabelt nd filter hos henne för 250 kr typ, men ja ville göra ett eget först iaf och testa
<Flygisoft> 00+
<Flygisoft> 0++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Flygisoft> Oj
<Flygisoft> rengör tagentbordet :P
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Ja är väl upp till bevis vad det blir nu då :)
<Flygisoft> om det blir bra
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> pysslar ni med då?
<Philip5> ljuger för varandra?
<madmaxy> kanske
<madmaxy> såg inte att du kom Philip5
<madmaxy> jag har inte såna joins och parts meddelanden igång misstänkerjag
<madmaxy> så var det
<Philip5> aha
<madmaxy> Philip5: såg du vad ja skrev förut då
<madmaxy> va ja köpt?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> kom när Flygisoft gjorde rent tangentbordet
<madmaxy> 2 st 77 mm Cirkulärt Polarisation Filter
<Philip5> varför 2?
<madmaxy> och en 52-77 mm stepuppring
<madmaxy> jag ska bygga nd filter
<madmaxy> totala priset blir 170 kr och frakt ingår
<Philip5> går det med cirkulärt? ska de inte vara linjära då?
<madmaxy> http://vimeo.com/15313082
<madmaxy> där finns en film som visar hur det går till
<Philip5> ja då borde det ju funka
<madmaxy> har kanske grejerna hemma redan imorgon
<Philip5> vart köpte du ifrån?
<madmaxy> tradera
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kan man det utan kontokort?
<madmaxy> allt från samma säljare
<madmaxy> jo, internet bank
<madmaxy> via bankgiro
<Philip5> aha
<madmaxy> det fanns färdigt variabelt nd filter också
<madmaxy> men de kostar mer
<Philip5> sedan kommer du inte göra annat än at filma på f1.8 ;)
<madmaxy> 52mm variabla var slut
<madmaxy> 55 65 mm finns kvar
<madmaxy> mitt blir fett iaf
<madmaxy> kanske börjar bygga såna filter på heltid
<madmaxy> ska köpa velbon 600 stativet också
<madmaxy> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010103155/velbon-videostativ-c-600/?ssel=false&gclid=CIzRj8Wap7cCFbKXcAodeFcAiw
<madmaxy> typ det
<Philip5> ska du göra tutorial och lägga på din kanal? ;)
<madmaxy> näe
<madmaxy> för många gör sånt 
<madmaxy> för några gör kreativa saker
<madmaxy> me sina greje
<Philip5> men det ska du vinna på
<madmaxy> jag tror en reviewkanal tex kan bli bra snabbt om man gör en liten kortfilm
<madmaxy> med prylarna man sen ska reviewa
<madmaxy> aaaaaaa
<madmaxy> anyway, hoppas skiten kommer imorgon
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> nu får du känna hur det känns att vara Flygisoft och gå och vänta på paket ;)
<Flygisoft> haha :P
<madmaxy> ja fast såna väntetider accepterar inte jag
<madmaxy> 1 dag, max 2.
<madmaxy> annars ger jag sämsta betyg
<Philip5> du är inte lika tålmodig som Flygisoft
<madmaxy> näe
<Philip5> han som dealar med kineser
<Flygisoft> 2 veckor för gratis frakt från kina är inte farligt tycker jag :)
<madmaxy> ja får gratis frakt i sverige med ju :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: 12 dagar för länge i madmaxy värld
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Vill man betala svenska priser så visst
<madmaxy> tror inte man hittar ett 77 milimeters variabelt nd filter för bättre peng
<madmaxy> någonstans i världen
<madmaxy> Philip5: vilken storlek valde du på ditt?
<Flygisoft> Du får ett 77mm nd för 113kr på ebay
<madmaxy> fader kostar $149.99
<madmaxy> samma pris som jag betalar då
<madmaxy> ingår frakt?
<madmaxy> jag får ju en stepup ring med
<madmaxy> så 130 kr betalar jag för själva ND
<madmaxy> 40 kr för ringen
<Flygisoft> hemmabygge då men :)
<Philip5> snart kommer ju skatteåterbäringen också så då kanske man kan köpa ett nytt objektiv och en till studioblixt med pengar från skatteverket :D
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: tror kvaliten blir bättre om man gör det själv faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Klart Philip5 ska vara värst :D
<madmaxy> kvaliten på de billiga ska vara lite sämre
<Philip5> Flygisoft: får du tillbaka några stålar i år?
<madmaxy> jag ska köpa mig ett samyang 8mm 3.5
<Flygisoft> Dåligt där på den biten, får typ 700kr
<Philip5> Flygisoft: aha, inte några stora klipp på det. tror jag får tillbaka 11 tkr
<madmaxy> har för mig ja får typ 4.5k
<Philip5> madmaxy: men de tar väl fogden direkt?
<madmaxy> Philip5: ja vet ej
<madmaxy> bryr mig inte 
<Philip5> om du har skulder där så tar de direkt av de pengarna
<madmaxy> det täcker väl räntan på skulderna
<madmaxy> iaf
<Flygisoft> Vanligast ND2 till ND400 eller?
<madmaxy> jo de är väl där omkring
<madmaxy> har sett ND3 till 400
<Philip5> mitt som jag köpte är nd2-nd400 iaf
<madmaxy> undrar om man inte kan göra ett nd filter i riktigt bra klass med två bra polarisation filter
<Philip5> allt hänger på glaset
<madmaxy> ja, det är ju så
<madmaxy> undrar när variabla ND glasögon kommer på marknaden
<madmaxy> herregud vad mina prylar ska färdas långt
<madmaxy> från furulund nere vid danmark typ
<madmaxy> till sundsvall uppe vid älgarna typ
<madmaxy> jaja, ska städa och fixa lite
<Philip5> de måste ju också få lite kul och resa lite
<x_link> madmaxy: Furulund är relativt nära mig. Typ 15 min med bil.
<x_link> En liten håla =)
<Philip5> x_link: då kanske du kan svänga förbi och kolla att hans paket är helt ;)
<x_link> Hehe mja, jag sitter och jobbar =)
<Philip5> bara undanflykter ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: roade mig med att mäta lite blixtkraft :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: om man riggar en blixt med din styrka. i mitt fall riggade jag en yn565ex på full power och mätte ljusstyrkan på 1 m avstånd med en slutartid på 1/250 och fick då f7.1
<Philip5> Flygisoft: med min 300w studioblixt fick jag f36 och med min 600w blixt fick jag f51.... så där kan du jämför din blixt också :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Mot kameran då eller?
<Flygisoft> fattar inte riktigt hur du menade med uppsättningen :P
<Philip5> riggar en ljusmätare 1 m från själva blixten
<Philip5> mäter exponeringsvärdet där
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Tänkte väl
<Flygisoft> Jag har ju ingen ljusmätare så :P
<Philip5> nä men det går inte att mäta blixtljus med en kamera så
<Flygisoft> Ne blev väldigt fundersam hur du menade :P
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-22
<Philip5> madmaxy: har du fått något paket idag då?
<Flygisoft> Hallå hallå
<Philip5> hallå hallå... är det ebba grön?
<Flygisoft> Nja :P
<Philip5> är det inte staten och kapitalet som börjar så?
<Flygisoft> Mjo är nog så
<Flygisoft> kanske :P
<Philip5> du kanske är thåström utan vi vet om det?!?! :O
<Flygisoft> haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ne så är det inte
<Philip5> man vet aldrig på nätet
<Flygisoft> eller hur ;
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> var ju någon tv-tjej som la upp konto på någon nätdejtingsajt men fick hela tiden sitt konto raderat för de trodde hela tiden den var fejk
<Philip5> då blev det lite tvärt om
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig ;D
<Flygisoft> En kompis fick sin profilbild raderad från facebook med anledning att han hade använt sig av en kändis, var ju dock han själv
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur är det med dig och din blixt då? är ni fortfarande vänner? inget trassel i er relation? sover ni fortfarande tillsammans?
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Inga problem ;D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> madmaxy: när du sett den här videon så vill du nog också ha en robotarm eller kanske ska bygga en?! ;)  http://vimeo.com/43455552
<madmaxy> Näe, fick inget idag
<madmaxy> galet besviken
<madmaxy> får jag inte grejerna imorgon blir det lågt betyg
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> madmaxy: du är hård du ;)
<madmaxy> något som stör mig är att inte säljarna kan skriva  att de skickat 
<madmaxy> betygsystemet är väldigt luddigt också, folk ger helt enkelt för höga betyg
<Philip5> jo alla som får grejerna som de ska ger högsta betyg även om det är vad man förväntar sig som kanske borde vara standard
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-23
<Philip5> madmaxy: hur går det på paketfronten?
 * Philip5 tror madmaxy sitter och gråter för det aldrig kommer något paket och världen är dumm....
<madmaxy> jag fick ett meddelande på mailen att hon packat varorna
<madmaxy> det var idag klockan 8 
<madmaxy> alltså, efter nästan 40 timmar har hon packat varorna
<madmaxy> och hon skulle skicka de idag eller imorgon
<madmaxy> blir det imorgon får jag grejerna på måndag, då ger jag lågt betyg
<madmaxy> om ja beställer tidigt en tisdag ska de kunna skickas tisdag eller senast onsdag
<Philip5> hon? är det en hon som säljer?
<madmaxy> och vara här senast torsdag
<madmaxy> jo, det är en tjej
<Philip5> ja då förstår man ju... ;)
<madmaxy> hade ja vetat det hade ja nog inte handlat där
<Philip5> hehe
<madmaxy> det konstiga var att alla skrev att det gick så snabbt
<madmaxy> det betyder ju en dag eller snabbare
<Philip5> du kanske bara hade otur eller så tyckte hon du verkade suspekt ;)
<madmaxy> Din beställning är nu packad och läggs på lådan senast imorgon. 
<madmaxy> Om du skulle vara missnöjd med något, snälla lämna inte negativt omdöme utan kontakta mig så löser jag det snabbt och smidigt. 
<Philip5> hur löser hon det smidigt att det skickats i tisdags då?
<madmaxy> försäljare som skriver "snälla, lämna inte dåligt omdömme" 
<madmaxy> vad är de rädda för?
<madmaxy> sköter man sig som ett företag som skickar sina leveranser omgående och bra packat så blir de inga problem
<Philip5> nä man ska vara snäll och ha överseende med andras lathet
<madmaxy> jag tycker marknaden styrs bättre om de svaga faller ur
<Philip5> madmaxy: fast hon kanske gör lite som jultomten och delar ut alla paketen själv från en släde
<madmaxy> ja, eller så kanske hon har några privata problem just nu
<madmaxy> hade jag vetat att de skulle ta sån tid hade ja köpt grejerna på kjell istället
<Philip5> har de sånt på kjell & co?
<Flygisoft> Har väl bara UV filter där
<madmaxy> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/ljud-bild/foto-video/fototillbehor/ovriga-tillbehor/polariseringsfilter-cpl-77-mm-p57462
<Philip5> men bra mycket dyrare än det du nu köpte? om du även ska ha 2 st
<madmaxy> jo
<madmaxy> de va nog lite billigare på clas ohlsson
<madmaxy> jag skrev att jag va missnöjd med leveranstiden iaf, får hoppas hon har en godtagbar anledning så ja inte måste ta fram min black-list
<madmaxy> hade jag inte velat ha grejerna innan helgen kunde ja lagt beställningen på  torsdag fredag
<Philip5> skrev som omdömme eller till henne?
<madmaxy> till henne
<madmaxy> kan ju varit att de tog en dag med banken också
<madmaxy> vet inte om bankgiro tar en dag dock
<Philip5> bankgiro kan väl ta upp till 3 bankdagar
<madmaxy> bank konto var det andra alternativet
<Philip5> om det nu var bankgiro
<madmaxy> tror inte det gått snabbare iaf, hon hade någon konstig bank som inte jag har
<Philip5> internetbank konto till konto går nästan direkt
<madmaxy> sparbanken typ
<madmaxy> får se vad hon skriver, jag tycker oavsätt vad problemet är så känns nästan en hel arbetsvecka överdrivet
<Philip5> madmaxy: har du fått något svar än då eller dröjer det också ett par dagar?!
<Flygisoft> Går ju fortare att få iväg paketet från Kina än det där ;)
<Philip5> exakt! :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du gjort lista på vad det är för prylar du tänker beställa från kina nu när du blivit varm i kläderna?!
<Flygisoft> Inte direkt men tänkte väl beställa triggern iaf
<Flygisoft> så blir det väl något filter sen också, vart ifrån vet jag inte men
<Philip5> där ser man
<Flygisoft> Så något stativ till blixten kanske :)
<Philip5> och kanske ett paraply eller liten softbox till blixten för att få mjukare ljus? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Yeah :)
<Flygisoft> Paraply kanske då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kommer bli värsta bad ass strobist-snubben
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> ja vi får väl se
<Philip5> Flygisoft = bingo rimer II
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Ställer du upp eller?
<Flygisoft> madmaxy Bor ju nära så han kanske är på
<Philip5> har inte rätta attributen
<Philip5> du ska väl ha stora meloner som din blixt kan ge skuggor
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ne god natt
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-24
<Philip5> madmaxy: hur går det med paketleveranser?
<madmaxy> Philip5: sitter och väntar på posten nu
<Philip5> ska den vara på väg?
<Philip5> får du avi på måndag? ;)
<madmaxy> det kommer nog direkt ner i lådan :)
<madmaxy> misstänker att det är ett vadderat brev med små guldhjärtan på
<Philip5> tänk om du äntligen skulle få till det ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> och några stänk perfym
<madmaxy> jag skrev till henne, hon sa att de tog tid med postgiro
<Philip5> ja om det är giro tar det ju några dagar
<madmaxy> hon behövde betalningen för att skriva ut kvitto
<madmaxy> men i framtiden kunde hon skicka grejer direkt och skicka kvitto efterhand
<Philip5> sa du; det blir inget mer från dig din söliga bitch :P
<madmaxy> näe, ja behärskade mig, visste att de kunde bli fel och skulden inte lega på hennes sida
<Philip5> tänk om du repar glasen de första du gör när du ska börja mecka med dem och måste beställa nya igen??!! :O
<madmaxy> dock kunde hon som företagare vara tydlig med post/bankgiro betalningsdagar
<madmaxy> repar jag så äre kört
<madmaxy> de blir inga fler 77 mm
<madmaxy> de är ju slut
<Philip5> :O
<Philip5> living on the edge med tungan rätt i mun då alltså
<Philip5> Flygisoft: såg en bra grej med yn-622n som jag missat. alla enheter är ju transivers och funkar ju både på blixten och kameran. de flesta wireless triggers har ju en enhet som bara funkar som transmitter elle som reciever. smidigare med en enhet för allt. särskilt om en skulle strula över tid.
<Philip5> madmaxy: tänk om filtren ger värsta färgkastningarna :o
<madmaxy> tänk om de inte går att sätta ihop?
<madmaxy> eller kanske glasen är limmade istället för skruv
<madmaxy> i värsta fall får ja beställa ett ND filter
<madmaxy> hon har ju för 250 bagisar
<Philip5> ja mycket som kan hända. det är lite som du gått all-in nu i poker :O
<Philip5> kanske blir som ett par sådana här filter istället?! :D   http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/754726915/mount-july-color-splashed-camera-filters
<madmaxy> ser ingen postbil ännu
<madmaxy> tycker det är konstigt, brukar vara här halv 2 senast
<Philip5> är väl ovaligt mycket idag att dela ut
<Philip5> eller så tar de fredagsledigt
<madmaxy> jo, kanske nå sånt
<madmaxy> kom på att ja glömde skaffa linslock 
<madmaxy> hur ska ja nu frakta kameran med nd filter på
<Philip5> ja ska du ha det på så behöver du nog ett linslock men filter brukar komma i en kassett som man kan förvara de i när de inte är på
<madmaxy> vet inte om posten redan varit här, eller annars kommer de nog inte alls.
<madmaxy> ser ingen postbil öht
<Philip5> det blir nog ingen postutdelning i glesbyggd på fredagar. besparing...
<Philip5> jag tycker det känns konstigt att inte gå och vänta på något paket. kanske borde beställa något...
<madmaxy> jag har sett postbilar nu
<madmaxy> 2 st, men de åker helt annan rutt, backar fram.
<Philip5> du får nog vänta tålmodigt till på måndag, minst
<madmaxy> då blir jag galen, hela helgen förstörd
<Philip5> tänk vad du har planerat att mecka ihop filter och sedan ut och filma med f1.8 hela helgen
<madmaxy> får pilla i windows xp istället verkar det som
<madmaxy> nu kom posten, radiotjänst och lite annat, inget paket
<Philip5> madmaxy: kom det nått?
<madmaxy> jo, posten kom men inte paketet
<madmaxy> fick från radiotjänst och lite annat
<madmaxy> jag sätter nog ett lågt betyg iaf
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kanske ligger och väntar på utlämningsstället men avin har inte kommit till dig
<madmaxy> det ska komma direkt ner i lådan
<Philip5> kanske inte kommer direkt i lådan om du ska kvittera ut det
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> tar kanske lika lång tid att beställa på tradera som när Flygisoft beställer från kina... ;)
<madmaxy> om säljaren hade tänkt rätt hade hon postat det samma dag som ja la beställning
<madmaxy> inte inväntat betalningen
<madmaxy> hon har mina pengar men jag har inte hennes varor, något är ju fel.
<madmaxy> varför ska man lita på säljare när säljare inte kan lita på köpare? båda har ju att förlora om en part inte sköter sig
<madmaxy> dock så gör hon ju vinst på mina pengar, så hon har minst att förlora
<Philip5> hon går säkert ut och festar ikväll för dina pengar och lever livet
<madmaxy> jo, de är det jag menar
<madmaxy> ungefär samma sak gäller ju lönebetalningar
<madmaxy> man jobbar som fan, sen en månad senare får man utbetalning 
<madmaxy> visst, det är inget olagligt hon gjort, men att sätta högsta betyg är för mig otänkbart från en säljare som inte behandlat mig som kung
<Philip5> eller som kejsare
<madmaxy> jo, typ
<madmaxy> Philip5: har du filma nå mer då?
<Philip5> nope
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-25
<Philip5> madmaxy: tror du du får ditt paket någon gång under nästa vecka?! ;)
<madmaxy> nepp
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> stackare
<madmaxy> tror hon blåst mig
<Philip5> så som tjejer brukar eller?
<madmaxy> näe, ja brukar ha tur me tjejer
<madmaxy> men denna asså, subba.
<madmaxy> hon skyller på posten att de tar tid
<Philip5> borde hon inte sätta sig i en taxi med 2 andra filter och åka direkt till sundsvall och lämna över dem personligen med en ursäkt?!
<madmaxy> jo, om hon vill ha bra betyg
<madmaxy> jag har ju beställt 3 grejer
<madmaxy> 3 dåliga betyg blir det fråm mig iaf
<Philip5> vad är 3e grejen?
<madmaxy> step up ring
<Philip5> just ja
<madmaxy> efter detta kommer jag inte handla mer på såna butiker
<madmaxy> luffigt
<Philip5> tacka vet jag ebay
<madmaxy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HvJ_LVkSUI
<Philip5> är det sådana videos du ska göra när du får ditt filter?!
<Philip5> lite skumt när man rappar på värsta skånskan och sedan åker runt i sthlms t-bana i videon
<madmaxy> jo, han bor ju i sthlm iaf :)
<madmaxy> tycker videon är riktigt grym
<madmaxy> att köpa bilar för att bränna upp har ja nog inte ekonomi till dock :)
<Philip5> du får bli värsta rapparen först då
<madmaxy> värsta jobbiga omvägar :)
<madmaxy> bättre att ta en riktig polisbil isf :)
<Philip5> madmaxy: har du fått något paket nu då? kanske med expressbud på en lördag?!
<madmaxy> jag fick reklam, en jävla bunt
<Philip5> va kul!
<Philip5> alltid något ;)
<Philip5> nu ska jag ut och måla....
<madmaxy> koolt, jag målade i förrgår!
<Philip5> så, nymålat
<madmaxy> va målade du?
<madmaxy> jag drar ut och filmar, kommer hem inatt!
<Philip5> madmaxy: målade lite räcken
<Philip5> madmaxy: fastnade du ute i natten med kameran och filmandet?
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-26
<Philip5> madmaxy: hur gick det igår?
<madmaxy> Philip5: nja, glömde kameran igång i väskan
<madmaxy> så var batteriet på sista svängen när ja skulle filma
<madmaxy> blev typ 40 sek
<Philip5> lyckat
<Philip5> trodde du var lite mer pro en så ;)
<madmaxy> fick  ett par bilder på norra berget
<madmaxy> 02.30 filmade jag
<Philip5> så du missade värsta fotaget
<madmaxy> har inte sett resultatet
<Philip5> trodde du planerat värsta grejen när du gav dig av
<madmaxy> jo, de hade jag med
<madmaxy> planen var att filma fylla på stan
<madmaxy> slagsmål
<madmaxy> polis-sirener
<madmaxy> och givetvis var det slagsmål, fylla och poliser överallt.
<Philip5> men du hade inte bra kräm i batteriet
<Philip5> fast jag gjorde också något väldigt orutinerat igår också när jag fotade lite
<madmaxy> vadå?
<madmaxy> jag hade laddat batteriet, vet inte varför det dött då det tidigare hållt sig fresh även när kameran är igång
<Philip5> nä jag hade testat lite grejs med kameran innan och hade exponeringskompensationen inställd på +2 vilket jag normalt inte har och sedan missade jag att återställa den
<Philip5> var karnevaltåg som gick genom stan som jag fotade i solen med +2 så det mesta blev ju överexponerat
<Philip5> var iof bara en 5-8 bilder som var mer på kul men ändå
<madmaxy> jah, joh.
<madmaxy> ah, jag målade en tavla inte räcken här inte.
<Philip5> aha, konstnären madmaxy... jag fick vara hantverkaren
<madmaxy> aha, trodde du jobbade med datorer
<madmaxy> har itbubblan slagit ut dina ambitioner?
<Philip5> jag jobbar inte med datorer
<Philip5> aldrig gjort
<Philip5> och måla gjorde jag här åt mig själv
<madmaxy> aha
<madmaxy> va jobbareu med?
<madmaxy> aliens?
<Philip5> man kan tro det ibland :)
<Philip5> jobbar ju med organisationsutveckling och kompetensfrågor 
<Philip5> utreder och konsultar
<madmaxy> så, det är du som bär ansvaret för att allt blivit oorganiserat?
<madmaxy> mina papper ligger i buntar, men inte i kronologisk ordning.
<Philip5> hehe, inte riktigt
<madmaxy> galet bra konversation är i jämnförelse med allt annat
<Philip5> jo det är trevligt
<Philip5> madmaxy: tyst ikväll? sitter du och mediterar?
<madmaxy> Philip5: ja kollar kniven mot strupen
<madmaxy> galet program
<madmaxy> återkommer
<madmaxy> kikade på skärgårdsdoktorn också
<madmaxy> vilka minnen det väcker till liv
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-21
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du ska inte slå till på nikons nya kamera som ryktas annonseras i juni? :D
<Philip5> http://nikonrumors.com/2014/05/20/rumors-nikon-d800d800e-replacement-coming-in-june.aspx/
<Philip5> hade man bara pengar att lägga i den storleksordningen på ett kamerahus så skulle jag gärna slå till
<Flygisoft> sRAW?
<Philip5> kanske gör att man kan fynda begagnade d800/e under sensommaren
<Flygisoft> Ja kanske är så :P
<Flygisoft> Lär bli dyr den där antar jag
<Philip5> sraw är en nyare raw-standard
<Philip5> kan använda olika upplösningar och bättre filkompression tror jag
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> nu är ju raw en dump av alla sensorsignaler av hela sensorytan
<Philip5> sraw kan fånga som olika upplösning gör om du kör jpeg
<Flygisoft> Är väl inte helt fel antar jag
<Philip5> nej inte med högupplösta kameror där man inte alltid behöver full upplösning men ändå vill ha raw-data
<Philip5> en raw-fil från d800 ligger ju på runt 80 mb
<Philip5> äter diskutrymme om man bara ska ta lite bilder ändå
<Flygisoft> Fy fan
<Flygisoft> Lite skillnad från mina 10Mb nu
<Philip5> är inte dina raw större än så??? har inte du en 24 mpixlar sensor?
<Flygisoft> Ne har ju d3100, är ju bara 14 på den
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> låter ändå lågt
<Flygisoft> Mellan 10-12 brukar dom vara typ
<Philip5> mina raw ligger på mellan 18-20 mb och min sensor är 16 mpixlar
<Flygisoft> Min budget kamera sparar väl inte all data heller kanske haha
<Philip5> har min sensor så mycket mer dynamiskt djup tro
<Philip5> jo det ska den nog. den sparar nog all data bara rakt av
<Flygisoft> Sensorn som suger då
<Philip5> kan vara det som skiljer
<Philip5> jag är sugen på en fullformatare men jag tycker D6x0 suger för den är strypt
<Flygisoft> Hur då strypt?
<Philip5> bara 1/4000 som snabbaste slutare. flashsync på 1/200 och lite andra grejer som de strypt ner för att göra skillnaden större mot den dyrare d800
<Flygisoft> Ah segt
<Philip5> snålt
